# cutting silpat...yes or no?



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

hi all! i heard that silpats are not meant to be cut due to the fiber glass inside them..however i still see many people that still do cut them.

would someone please clarify me on this? cause im really tempted to cut mine to fit my sheet pan lol 

cheers! ^^


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

If it doesn't fit your sheetpan, what good is it?

Certainly cut it to fit as necessary.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I was not to sure, so I looked it up.
If you go into the inventor/distributors website,' DEMARLE 'they post a warning saying NEVER use a cut and do not cut the mats as the glass fibers could have contact with food. I would play it safe and go with the manufacturer:bounce:


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree with Ed.

You can buy Silpats in different sizes so perhaps that might be your best bet....seeing if you can get one that is the dimensions of your sheet pan.


----------



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks guys for the replies 

To Ed : yea thats the thing..i heard about the fibre glass ! ! the only problem with buying more sil pats is that im low on budget  back in my place they sell silpats pretty expensive  and im pretty scared about the fibre glass issue..wouldn want people to die from my pastries LOL ahahah!

oh well..im doomed to be using parchment papers  phail..LOL ahahah


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Have you ever tried Reynold's Non-Stick foil? It is disposable, so not a great long-term solution, but I have found that on some items it has the exact same non-stick capabilities as silpats. 
There are drawbacks, so I still use my silpats for certain items, but because you can cut it to size and shape it around things, I find it a great addition.


----------

